# Never ending search for perfect boat



## jrl5678

I keep going round and round in the shopping for my boat. I started out wanting a 1448 welded one. Most of the world said for what I am after it is really to small. (I have one friend who wants to go with me but he is a big fella 400+, I live in Houston so clear lake and back bay are protected but get choppy with a run up the inter coastal to eat, some up river jaunts to explore.) I meandered over to the Mako 17 or Carolina Skiff 16. I was drawn to Jon boats cause low maintenance, got distracted by the cheap plastic boats. I think a 1648 ish is really what I want. I am after a CC, pods, and a tunnel. Taking all opinions and slander about my person.
Also brand and does one of the companies make that exact one? I would like a flip up seat/leaning post I am not a big fisherman I like being on the water.


----------



## eshaw

If you're wanting welded jons look at Seaark, Alweld and the G3. Center console models are going to be in the 18 ft. and larger category, at least from what I've seen of them especially if you want pods and a tunnel also. It will depend a lot on what you want to spend and how much room you're looking for.


----------



## water bouy

Some of the sellers of boats on craigslist would probably let you go for a ride in em.


----------



## LDUBS

Take a look at TB member Stumpalump's Valco Baja Bayrunner. They are made by Klamath now days in 17' & up. This is a very popular open center console boat for the SF bay and delta. Klamath also makes other CC open boats from 16' & up. I'm not sure how available they are in your neck of the woods. On the downside, it doesn't have the tunnel or pods you are looking for.


----------



## Bob9863

No matter what you buy, you will wind up wanting something else, it happens to all of us.
The only real option is 3 boats and a kayak to cover every situation that you want to fish. :lol:


----------



## lovedr79

Bob9863 said:


> No matter what you buy, you will wind up wanting something else, it happens to all of us.
> The only real option is 3 boats and a kayak to cover every situation that you want to fish. :lol:



EXACTLY!


----------



## TheLastCall

I’m glad I’m not the only person that is constantly looking. 

If you have the money for a new boat. Check this one out https://www.loweboats.com/hunting-boats/roughneck-1660-pathfinder/ 







tunnel hull, pods, lots of weight capacity, works with a jet or a prop, all aluminum, all welded.

I’d love to add that boat to my kayak and other boat.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob9863

Same here, but without the seats, and tiller steer.

We all have our own idea of whats perfect :lol:


----------



## jrl5678

Bob
I might have moved over to 1660 tiller outboard simple and wide.

I am running up against a lack of dealer stock in the Houston area.

No one here seems to have a fav boat dealer in Houston


----------



## Scott F

I had the perfect (for me) boat in mind but no one had anything close. I don't have the tools or the skills to build what I wanted. So I had to go almost 300 miles to a custom boat shop to make it happen. They took a bare Blazer boat hull and made it my perfect tin boat.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

The perfect boat is your buddy's.

Buy the gas & spend your time fishing.


----------



## richg99

Two dealers that you may want to talk to near Houston.

North Shore Marine is a local SeaArk dealer. They had a 16 ft CC with pods ( I think) on their lot the last time I was there. Talk to Mark. Tell him Rich said hello.

Gullo Yamaha is a G3 dealer in Huntsville. A bit of a drive, but it was worth for me when I bought a 1652 G3 up there a little over a year ago. They had a decent inventory at that time. Angela is the boss-lady who was helpful to me.

Have fun.


----------



## jeffh129

Check out Xtreme boats out of Fl. ( careful, there is another builder with the same name ) He has the best selection of Jon boats I’ve ever seen.


----------



## justneedtogetfishin

Hi,
Agree w/ previous post. Check out Xtreme in Bonifay, Fl. He will build you a boat to your specs. Very flexible, knowledgeable and they do great work.
I live in Pa and I had them build one for me last fall. They met me half way in Charlotte, NC to pick it up. He isn't that far and you can get exactly what you want.


----------



## handyandy

get a custom flat bottom with a jack plate made, your not close, but I recommend uncle j boats or extreme metal fabrication both are in louisiana and make really stout boats. I'd go with 1754 or around that. 1648 with pods would work, but pods just compensate for a hull that wasn't long enough to begin with. I'm not knocking pods I'm going to put a set I had made by jason who owns uncle j boats, on my boat when I can finally find time to mess with the boat. But that's because I already have the hull a 1554 to be exact, and don't feel like selling it and buying another till I really need to. If I was starting fresh based upon what you want a 1754 would be big enough to handle larger lake/inshore chop the jack plate with a 60-70hp on a flat bottom with good prop could run pretty shallow for shallow inshore flats/rivers. It would give two anglers plenty of room, and be able to accommodate a third if need be. With two guys and gear it wouldn't struggle to get on plane at all. I like open tiller hulls but if you like center counsel go that route then. But not having a counsel opens up the boat a ton. When my current hull is finally to the point that it's scrap metal or I have a family and need a bigger boat my next hull will most likely be made by jason (uncle J) or extreme metal fab hard to beat their prices for the boat you get. Nothing wrong with blazers, alwelds, weldbilt, seaark, lowe roughneck, tracker grizzly etc, but a good hull fabricated from 3/16" aluminum is a lot more durable will last a lifetime. You won't be worried about breaking ribs if you get caught in rough waves, accidental rock/debris collisions unless hard won't phase it, that and those guys will build you what ever you want for pretty reasonable.


----------



## JL8Jeff

jrl5678 said:


> Bob
> I might have moved over to 1660 tiller outboard simple and wide.
> 
> I am running up against a lack of dealer stock in the Houston area.
> 
> No one here seems to have a fav boat dealer in Houston



I have a 1652 and I think the 1660 would be the best compromise for something short enough to fit in the garage and wide enough for multiple people to be comfortable. If length wasn't a limiting factor, I really like the SeaArk 1872. With a 400 lb buddy, you might need the 1872.


----------



## Butthead

I feel your pain. Been unsuccessfully trying to find an all-welded 18' v-hull tiller with casting deck and a spot for a bow mount trolling motor in the MD area. The only thing close is the Crestliner Kodiak, but you can't find them around here.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Might as well be searching for a unicorn.


----------



## bcbouy

Bob9863 said:


> No matter what you buy, you will wind up wanting something else, it happens to all of us.
> The only real option is 3 boats and a kayak to cover every situation that you want to fish. :lol:


i just canceled my alumacraft escape 145cs i had on order.the dealer pushed back the delivery date 3 times.last one was mid april.found the same boat in the next province over. last of the 2017's,blue,all vinyl,with a travel cover,40 e tec with a free prop and 10 year warranty,upgraded seats and 4 alumatrac clamps and 1 deep cycle battery.even with shipping i still saved a grand and it may be here by the end of the weekend.


----------



## richg99

Good for you. D#$&$ dealers. They promise and then mess you up waiting. 

I had a similar deal once on an expensive kayak. Turns out the lying dealer was waiting to get orders for ten units before he would order mine. I cancelled my order.


----------



## bcbouy

exactly what my dealer did. i ordered it on dec. 1.they waited till the boatshow in feb. to bump up their orders,then waited till the end of feb. to even place the order.i told them i wanted it before the easter break when i ordered it. sure,sure,not a problem.i got my etec and the wife got her blue boat.win,win.


----------



## jrl5678

I have been a way for a while. Thank you for all the input. A lot of you guys either never leave a tiller, or go back to one in time. I am not a huge fisherman I am more a ride around in a boat. I fish cause it's a reason to own a boat. The 1648 SC that some of the big box stores have for sale. keep calling my name. but the 15' riveted Jon with an outboard are pretty cheep but seem a little small for a lazy day on the Lake.

bcbouy, what I take away from you is don't stop shopping until you find the right deal, glad you did. 

I can fit up to an 18' Jon but I think a 16 wide or 14 wide is really about as large as I am after this time.

And 3 boats and a Kayak, I have 2 Stand Up Paddle Boards cause only weak willed people have 1. And I want a small powered boat and a small sail boat cause sail boats are cool.

I think I can let go bigger water to trade off for shallow water. I am having a hard time letting go of the idea of sitting relaxing motoring along. Those of you from around here, some of you from Eastern LA, A 1648 SC as a runabout, over a similar sized tiller boat?


----------



## DaleH

jrl5678 said:


> I keep going round and round in the shopping for my boat.


Here is the_ boat buying dilemma _in a nut shell ...


----------



## jethro

Bob9863 said:


> No matter what you buy, you will wind up wanting something else, it happens to all of us.
> The only real option is 3 boats and a kayak to cover every situation that you want to fish. :lol:



If you up that to 6 boats and a kayak then I am on board. I have determined that I could get by with the very basics being the following:

A good sit on top fishing kayak
A small, cartopper type jon boat, fits in the pickup bed
A medium sized, 16-18 foot or so multi-species aluminum hull
A shallow running fiberglass center console for salt flats fishing
A big walkthrough windshield tin boat with a full enclosure and downriggers for trolling cold-water species
A big pontoon boat for the sandbar parties and BBQ's
A 30 foot+ bluewater boat with a cabin

That is the bare minimum and if I keep thinking I could come up with 3 or 4 more categories that I absolutely must have.


----------



## richg99

Yeah, that'll do it....except...you left out a couple of sailboats. A small, single or double handed for ponds and just fun. Then, a 30 ft. or so for day cruising.

You can't go around the world in those, but you won't have time since you will be playing with your other boats most of the time.

rich


----------



## jethro

richg99 said:


> Yeah, that'll do it....except...you left out a couple of sailboats. A small, single or double handed for ponds and just fun. Then, a 30 ft. or so for day cruising.
> 
> You can't go around the world in those, but you won't have time since you will be playing with your other boats most of the time.
> 
> rich



I just got rid of the sailboat, last year. 38 foot Graves made in Marblehead MA. Too much work! Replaced it with the 30' bluewater cabin cruiser! No one wants to sail anymore


----------



## LDUBS

Pretty comprehensive list.

I got a cuppa joe, sat on the bench on the side of the house, and enjoyed looking at my boat. :wink: 

Life is good -- haha


----------



## jrl5678

I started my gun safe with a list like jethro's boat list, and well now I need another gun safe.
I am trying to avoid a fleet of boats that I never take out. My SUP fleet is already larger than I can take out on my own, also 12 foot long boards are huge hard to store in the house.

If you buy a 16' side console jon boat, from a big box store, how much engine would you put in it? 

Is there someone here who will try to convince me to not buy a side console and stick with a tiller?

If I save my pennies on one thing and spend them on another what should I skimp on and what should I spend on?

P.S. https://www.akmccallumco.com/ seems to have some good deals and some nice set ups I like but NC is a long way form Houston.


----------



## richg99

Well, I forgot that you lived in Houston. I am back now from TN (Summers) and have TWO side console tinnys here.... temporarily.

One is a 1652 G3 Camo side-console with a 50 hp Johnson 2 cycle and the other a 1756 Lowe side console with a 50 hp Mercury 2 cycle. 

I can tell you that the 1756 Lowe feels a LOT larger than the 1652 G3, though the 1652 G3 is better for my saltwater needs. It should run a bit shallower. I am considering adding a Jackplate and Smart Tabs onto the 1652.

If you need a quick ride in either one, that can be arranged.

I've owned a ton of boats over the years. I really liked the center consoles a lot, but my boats were mostly small and not too wide (14/16/17 foot Carolina Skiffs and a couple of 16 ft El Pescadors), so a CC can be tight at my too large girth.

Let me know. Or, if you just want to walk around in both/either of them, that can be done easily enough if you come out near Willowbrook Mall, where my boat-barn is.
rich

p.s. Incidentally, BOTH of my side consoles started out as open, tiller style boats. In the case of the G3, I had an older Lowe 1648 that had serious hull issues. I scrapped that one and bought an open G3 VBN hull. I had the side console removed from the Lowe and moved over to the G3, along with the trolling motor; seat pedestals and a few other things. Frankenstein had nothing on this one. 

On the Lowe, when I bought it, the former owner showed me that he had added the console. It also started out as an open tiller boat.


----------



## czuniga08

I WOULD SAY GO WITH A CUSTOM.I HAVE OWNED SEVERAL OVER THE YEARS AND WAS NEVER REALLY HAPPY. FROM 1436 ALUMNACRAFT TO WAR EAGLE JUST TO NAME A FEW. BIGGEST ONE I EVER HAS WAS A 18 FT ONE UNTIL I BOUGHT THE ONE I CURRENTLY OWN. A CUSTOM 2272 COMMERCIAL HULL THAT IS CURRENTLY MY ON GOING PROJECT. COULDN'T BE HAPPIER. TONS OF SPACE AND IT CAN DO WHATEVER YOU WANT.


----------



## jethro

jrl5678 said:


> If you buy a 16' side console jon boat, from a big box store, how much engine would you put in it?
> 
> Is there someone here who will try to convince me to not buy a side console and stick with a tiller?
> 
> If I save my pennies on one thing and spend them on another what should I skimp on and what should I spend on?



My rule with motor size is at least 3/4 of the rated capacity. If the boat is rated for 100hp, get at least a 75. And do your best to max the horsepower if possible.

A tiller boat is awesome for all that space, but if you ever troll then you'll want remote steering. I also find smaller, lighter boats are challenged with weight distribution if they are tillers. 

My only real firm requirement from now on is power tilt. I would make sure whatever motor I got had power tilt. Of course if it ends up being a tiller that is less important to have, but I would not get a tiller boat.


----------



## jrl5678

richg99 said:


> One is a 1652 G3 Camo side-console with a 50 hp Johnson 2 cycle and the other a 1756 Lowe side console with a 50 hp Mercury 2 cycle.
> 
> I can tell you that the 1756 Lowe feels a LOT larger than the 1652 G3, though the 1652 G3 is better for my saltwater needs. It should run a bit shallower. I am considering adding a Jackplate and Smart Tabs onto the 1652.
> 
> richg99, Thank you, It took me longer to respond than I meant it to be.
> 
> I have a question about motors, do you feel the 50 is about the same even thought the 17 is bigger and heavier? a 16 side-console seems to be the right size one for me. I think a tin boat for ease of maintenance. I kind of just want to putter around in a boat with enough motor and a comfortable seat.


----------



## richg99

With their 50's, both boats run around 27/29 mph on the GPS. That isn't totally flat out. 

But, it is plenty fast enough for me. I know some guys have a "Need For Speed", but I'm older and wiser now. Getting to a fishing site ten minutes quicker holds no alure anymore.

It's the width that holds the most value for me. Wider is slower but more stable. If I was young and had better balance, then I might feel differently.


----------



## gnappi

This thread made me see that I'm not alone. Collecting firearms, guitars, and even motorcycles pale in comparison to wanting boats. When I lived on the water I had 80+ feet of dock/seawall to fill but luckiny I no longer have space to indulge myself with more than one boat.

Of course that doesn't stop me from cruising Craig's list every week looking... just looking. I love my 10' Lowe, I don't need another boat, I don't want another boat  

NOT!


----------



## richg99

Keep saying that ... Gary. Ha Ha.


----------



## LDUBS

Perfect Boat. IMO it is difficult for anyone to know what the perfect boat might be until you have been on a boat for a while. Then, you know what you like, don’t like, wish you had, and wish you didn’t have. Short of that, feedback from places like TB is invaluable. 

The perfect boat is obviously going to be one that will meet someone’s needs. What should be even more obvious is if you don’t have fun using the boat, then something is wrong. Everyone’s needs might vary. Here are mine:

My boating conditions are fairly homogeneous. With rare exceptions I will be at lakes with improved ramps. Fishing (trolling) is the primary use. I’m lucky that one boat can meet my needs. 

Capacity/stability: More is always going to be better. Generally means a larger boat. 

Comfort: For my use that means remote steering. Good seating is obvious. Canvass for protection form sun/rain. Gear storage kind of falls in this category too. I don’t want to have to load the boat every time I use it, so the more I can permanently keep on the boat the better. Again, a larger boat is usually going to deliver more comfort. 

Ease of use – This is a high priority for me. I need something that I can launch/retrieve single handedly. I don’t want to have to struggle with this. Want it to be easy to tow & easy to store. This is a conflicting need because in this case a smaller & lighter boat is better. 

Reliability is extremely important. All require preventive maintenance. More I can do myself the better, though I am not a knowledgeable mechanic. 

Upkeep: I don’t want to worry about or have to spend a lot of time polishing, waxing, buffing (actually I don’t want to spend any time doing this). Don’t want to use fenders. Don’t want to worry about dock rash. For me this means Tin boat all the way. 

Speed: I’m not entering any races, but of course want to get there with reasonable speed. 

Cost: No one wants to pay more than they have to. For most of us this is going to be a major driving factor. Mrs Ldubs in her wisdom says don’t sacrifice what you want to save a few bucks (within budget of course). She is right as usual because doing that is likely to cost you more in the long run. 

I think my current boat is a pretty good balance to meeting my overall needs. Sure there are much nicer boats in the same class, but not enough better that I would want to change. All of this of course doesn’t include all of the tweaking/accessorizing that seems to never stop. 

PS: As a side story, I bought my current boat at a boat show. The dealer had run an extension cord to a 4’ fluorescent light that he hung up under the canvass top. Mrs Ldubs, not being familiar with boats, asked him if the “big light” came with the boat. The guy was completely dumbfounded. I wish I had a photo of the look on his face. Anyway, I guess I don't need a 4' fluorescent light on my "perfect boat". Haha


----------



## DaleH

Let's see if this helps you out ...


----------



## ppine

Proverbial question. Try to find a boat that is good at what you do most of the time. 
Personally speaking a jon boat is out because it is not seaworthy enough, not enough freeboard. Open boats are out because I fish in bad weather. Same with rear tiller. I like a boat with a windshield and canvas and a wheel. I can control both engines aft when fishing. 

I also have a 16 foot cataraft and 3 canoes for rivers. I am looking to buy a drift boat. The search never ends reallly.


----------



## jrl5678

I want an old school run about. I want to sit in a comfortable chair with my Girl and tool around the water.
I think a tin boat because a little less maintenance on the hull, I am not super in need for speed. just enough to get out of the way if I need to.
If I could find something wider than a 16/48 SC for a good price I would get a wider one. HP is the expensive part and I am not sure where I a going with that.
One of our sponsors has a couple nice cushion back support bench seats for a Jon. 

Do you guys have feelings about trailers?


----------



## richg99

Feelings??? Not sure what you mean by that. I have two. Each rigged similarly. Love the way both work.


----------



## jethro

jrl5678 said:


> Do you guys have feelings about trailers?



Yeah, trailers suck to the high heavens, every single thing about them! Those are my feelings. Towing them, backing them up, parking them, paying for them, those friggin' lights, small tires that don't last long and take high pressures, greasing the hubs, replacing bearings... there isn't one good thing about trailers but they are a necessary evil. If I could teleport my boat to the water and my sleds to the trails, I would never own another damn trailer again.


----------



## gnappi

jethro said:


> jrl5678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have feelings about trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, trailers suck to the high heavens, every single thing about them! Those are my feelings. Towing them, backing them up, parking them, paying for them, those friggin' lights, small tires that don't last long and take high pressures, greasing the hubs, replacing bearings... there isn't one good thing about trailers but they are a necessary evil. If I could teleport my boat to the water and my sleds to the trails, I would never own another damn trailer again.*
Click to expand...


Before reading your post, I had no idea of the breadth for my dislike of my trailer. I am enlightened and agree 100%. Oh you missed the registration fees, bunk replacement, depreciation and rust! 

My option in my advancing years to minimize my problems in life was to get a full size pickup truck, downsize my boat, go all electric and hand launch. The benefits (for me) outweigh the option of needing a trailer. 

I can get places I only dream of needing a ramp filled with traffic, newbies, and dolts, I generally have zero competition on the water with other vessels (other than the odd yak), there are more fish, the fish are uneducated towards lures, and it's deadly quiet... almost prehistorically so. And when I get home, I unload and I'm done. No engine flush, no gas tank filling, no engine problems.

The only real drawback is the lack of speed and maybe size. But I liken an all electric boat to owning a sailboat instead of a stinkpotter, you're not getting anywhere fast, but when you get there you're so much more relaxed. It's also like owning a small condo, you keep and store things you REALLY need, not everything you want  

I have a trailer but I keep the useless POS to store the boat on in my yard.


----------



## jrl5678

Well now I asked for that ear full.

I was more asking about style, rigging, suspension type, used new are more expensive trailers worth the more money? painted AL galvanized?

But I hear that most of you like boats and hate trailers?


----------



## richg99

As far as trailers go...I've only had leaf types. I do read that some people swear by torsion axles. Our tinboats are pretty light, so the standard leaf springs seem to work well enough, at least for me.

Most of my trailers have been Galvanized, due to my use in saltwater on the Texas Gulf flats.

I like to add some PVC Gutter Downspouts (cut in half) onto the top of the bunks. Makes launching and recovery easier and you never are bothered with carpeting wearing out. Replacing the PVC ,..which, after 2 1/2 years I have yet had to do,... costs under $20.00.

Some fancy bass boats have multi-bunked; candy-apple-fleck painted trailers that cost more than my entire rig, motor and all.

To each his own.


----------



## LDUBS

*"Before reading your post, I had no idea of the breadth for my dislike of my trailer"
*

Holy cow, now that I think about it I feel the same way. But I can't put the boat in the water without it so I guess they really are a necessary evil. I would ask my personal butler to arrange for the boat to be waiting in the water, but I need a big lottery payoff before that is going to happen. Hahaha 

*"I was more asking about style, rigging, suspension type, used new are more expensive trailers worth the more money? painted AL galvanized?"
*

Mine is galvanized. Had painted in the past too. No real feedback. Both worked well for me. 

I have a torsion axle. I haven't had any problems that I can recognize and it seems OK. That is about all I can say because I really only understand the very basics of how they even work (I kind of don't even want to think about rubber cords twisting around inside the axle). Anyway, they are supposed to be smoother ride, better handling and maintenance free. On the other hand they cost more and can't really be repaired like a leaf spring suspension. Shoot, I had to go to the owner's manual to even figure out where to put the jack. 

My trailer also has Knott Waterproof Hubs, which are another no maintenance item. I talked to my trailer mfg to confirm that no bearing maintenance is needed. I was told zero maintenance is required and they work well. I was also told not to open them up. I'm good with that. 

I put short side bunks on my trailer so that the boat aligns and sets perfectly on the bunks when I pull it out of the water. I think it is well worth the time to tweak the bunks so the boats fits perfectly. 

Rich is correct in his comments above about the bunk coverings. My carpeted bunks are less than a year old and already need replacing.


----------



## ppine

I really like trailers. It is the conveyance that makes it possible to move boats around. I have 3. They have their idiosyncrasies, but all are very functional. 

The 19 foot Jetcraft has a quality galvanized trailer. It fits the boat and pulls straight. I can launch the boat with it solo. 

I have a canoe trailer which is very handy for the 1951 cedar and canvas Old Town which is 18 feet and around 90 pounds dry. It is handy for hauling lumber and tipi poles also. 

I have a low utility trailer that is about 5 x 10. I use it to haul my raft frame, cooler, oars and dry boxes. Everything is easy to get at and the back of the truck is not too full. It works for extended hunting trips. 

My favorite trailer is the Baker made for drift boats. They are handy for hauling anything. You can easily crank a drift boat up a bank to load it. It has a roller on the aft section. Brilliant.


----------



## jrl5678

The Baker trailer looks pretty cool. I am guessing a 16 jon that is flat like one should be, would fit just fine on one and be easy ier to use on a bank over other kinds of trailer. Do you know if someone sells them in Houston?


----------



## handyandy

jrl5678 said:


> The Baker trailer looks pretty cool. I am guessing a 16 jon that is flat like one should be, would fit just fine on one and be easy ier to use on a bank over other kinds of trailer. Do you know if someone sells them in Houston?



While in montana this past fall I saw many of these trailers I thought the same thing


----------



## richg99

Do a Google search on the name of the trailer.


----------



## jrl5678

I googled the Baker trailer, only found one boat sized trailer for sale, lots of huge goose necks and what not. I was just wondering if someone knew a sales place in Houston.

So new kinda topic in the same vein.

If you are going to stay with tiller steering, how large an Outboard would you be willing to use? Not asking how large of one you can buy or the HP rating of a specific boat. I am wondering if people think at some point wrestling the tiller around and the motor is no longer portable size and the physics of guiding a boat with a bigger out board.

Also, I have a thing for 9.9 outboards


----------

